# Bile Salts Diarrhea



## spazzy

Hello,Been posting about a week or so, but been reading many posts here. Now I finally know what has been wrong with me these past years.I have something called "Bile Salts Diarrhea."No one ever told me that a percentage of people would suffer from this problem after gall bladder removal. Strangely, my gastroenterologist has never mentioned it, either.But I know that's what I have.....all the symptoms match mine.I now realize that there is medication for this type of diarrhea. What I've read, though, says it is not curable, and that I will probably have it for the rest of my life. But, with treatment, at least acidic, yellow diarrhea will not rule my life any longer!!Since starting with the Calcium, I've already seen a marked improvement. No cramping and pain, no diarrhea. Just slight spasms in the morning......so I may increase my dosage from 1/2 tablet to 1 tablet per meal.Also, I will make an appointment with my gastro-doc to talk about medications.I can't thank you enough for all the help. Truly, if I hadn't come here, posted, and checked out numerous other posts, I would probably NEVER have realized that "Bile Salts Diarrhea" is what I have suffered from for years.So, thank you, to the moderators, and to all the posters who responded to me.I see, for the first time in years and years, light at the end of the tunnel.I can hardly believe it......I am practically speechless.Gratefully,D


----------



## BQ

Glad you are feeling better hon!! Great news!!


----------



## wildflowers2

You sound like me. I have the bile salts as well and WAS NEVER mentioned by ANY of the doctors I go to. Yes, I have a gastro one.He put me on all the anti diarrhea meds, spasm meds.(NONE OF them worked either- of course he was treating me wrong) And I figured it out myself- Questran works for me.There is a vitamin company called yarrow that sells a bile salts product as well. I have not tried it yet.DO yourself a favor and research the medications yourself. I , myself got mad about a month or so ago and spent 48 hrs on the internet researching why I feel like #### ( no pun intended )That is where I discovered BILE SALTS DIARRHEA as well.Why dont the bone head professionals tell you this in the FIRST place after you have a gall bladder surgery?And a Big Thank You to this group too! At least we are not alone in this.


----------



## spazzy

wildflowers2 said:


> You sound like me. I have the bile salts as well and WAS NEVER mentioned by ANY of the doctors I go to. Yes, I have a gastro one.He put me on all the anti diarrhea meds, spasm meds.(NONE OF them worked either- of course he was treating me wrong) And I figured it out myself- Questran works for me.There is a vitamin company called yarrow that sells a bile salts product as well. I have not tried it yet.DO yourself a favor and research the medications yourself. I , myself got mad about a month or so ago and spent 48 hrs on the internet researching why I feel like #### ( no pun intended )That is where I discovered BILE SALTS DIARRHEA as well.Why dont the bone head professionals tell you this in the FIRST place after you have a gall bladder surgery?And a Big Thank You to this group too! At least we are not alone in this.


Hi, wildflower....I am shocked that no one told me when I had gall bladder surgery that diarrhea may be a problem for a percentage of patients. Why did my doctor not even mention this? He could have saved me years of years of agonizing pain, practically every time I ate something!!!Also, I had no idea at all that my symptoms were anything other than IBS-D. All these years.....over 30 years, in fact......I have suffered the most agonizing, debilitating cramping with urgency.......along with yellowish, acidic diarrhea. And I thought it was just IBS. So, I lived with it. I never even took any medications. And I suffered.....terribly. It made it impossible for me to work, to go places, to fly, to travel.When I would see my gastro-doc, he and I would discuss IBS, but I never told him about the excruciating pain and yellow diarrhea......because I thought that ALL people with IBS had excruciating pain and yellow diarrhea!!After reading here, I started doing internet searches.....and I found loads of information about "Bile Salts Diarrhea." I called my sister, a medical transcriptionist for a group of GI doctors, and she said, "Oh, yes, you need to see your doctor about getting medication for that."All these past years......suffering......almost daily......needlessly.Makes me quite sad.I'm sorry you understand the agony, too, Wildflower. It's no picnic, is it?I definitely will take your advice and do some research on medications.Are you getting the relief you desire from taking "Questran?"This website has honestly provided me with the first hope I've had in years. I'm beginning to believe that I just might begin to live a normal life, again.Thanks for your advice and for sharing your story.D


----------



## Lane CT

Spazzy -I am so happy for you! There is nothing like being your own best advocate and taking the steps you need to find out - above and beyond what the doctors say - what is going on in your body. Congrats to a new future!


----------



## spazzy

BQ said:


> Glad you are feeling better hon!! Great news!!


Thanks, BQ. I have to admit that since I read the advice here about Calcium Carbonate supplements, I felt a flicker of hope. I went to the pharmacy and bought the recommended Caltrate 600D with Minerals, and started taking them with meals 3 times a day.Already, there's been a huge improvement. And I do mean HUGE.I was shocked to find that my spasms and cramping after meals is gone. I even ate food I wouldn't normally eat last night, and there was no cramping or pain, no urgency, no diarrhea at all.I can hardly believe it.This website has been a godsend to me. Without it, I would have never known that Calcium Carbonate acts to bind up bile; I would have never known that yellow, acidic diarrhea wasn't your regular IBS-D; I would have never known that there are medications I can take for my condition.The service you're providing here is priceless......just priceless. I have not been free of pain for over 30 years. And that is a fact. And just the act of eating itself would set off excruciating pain, cramping, and urgency. It was a vicious cycle. Today I had no diarrhea. No urgency. No spasms. No cramping. No pain.Hallelujah!!!!!!!D


----------



## ziggy7

Glad things are working out for you spazzy! I'll help share your critical info and testimony to anyone who has had there gallbladder removed!Also here is some info for Bile salts, Gallbladder. Hope it helps MCT Oil. Medium Chain Triglycerides (MCTs) are special oils for those who are unable or have difficulty digesting or absorbing conventional fats. MCT consists of very stable C8 caprylic and C10 capric saturated fatty acids extracted from coconut oil. MCTs are more readily hydrolyzed and absorbed than conventional food fat. MCTs require less enzymes and bile acids for digestion. MCT oil is intended for those with a defect in the intraluminal hydrolysis of fat (decreased pancreatic lipase, decreased bile salts), a defective mucosal fat absorption (decreased mucosal permeability, decreased absorptive surface), or a defective lymphatic transport of fat (i.e., intestinal lymphatic obstruction). These defects are common in people with IBD. MCT oil can be used for low temperature cooking or adding to foods in place of other oils. MCT oil gives quick energy, does not increase body fat, and does not increase serum cholesterol levels. MCT oil metabolizes without bile and therefore gives the gallbladder a rest.Medium chain triglycerides (MCT) - are fats that are naturally found in coconut and/or palm kernel oil. I personally would only eat MCT made from coconut oil.Bile Acid Factors. Those who have had their gallbladder removed may have difficulty digesting fats. Bile acid factors (bile salts) can be taken as a supplement with each meal to provide the bile acids necessary for the proper digestion of dietary fats. In the small intestine, bile acids emulsify fats to aid their absorption. Bile acid deficiency causes fat malabsorption and fatty stools (steatorrhea), indicated by diarrhea and floating stools. Bile Acid Factors.Edit:Also this link may be helpful too.http://articles.mercola.com/sites/articles/archive/2004/04/10/gallstone-gallbladder.aspx


----------



## wildflowers2

Hello! Yes, Questran is working! You kinda have to play with the dose. Its powder form and you must mix it with something.I mix it with grape baby juice. I take mine in the morning as I cant mix my gerd meds with it.Not the best tasting thing but heck it works. If, I take a whole pack then I cant go the next day. But, I am probably so used to the big D. I dont know what a real BM is!!!It makes you angrey about the doctors.Good Luck


spazzy said:


> Hi, wildflower....I am shocked that no one told me when I had gall bladder surgery that diarrhea may be a problem for a percentage of patients. Why did my doctor not even mention this? He could have saved me years of years of agonizing pain, practically every time I ate something!!!Also, I had no idea at all that my symptoms were anything other than IBS-D. All these years.....over 30 years, in fact......I have suffered the most agonizing, debilitating cramping with urgency.......along with yellowish, acidic diarrhea. And I thought it was just IBS. So, I lived with it. I never even took any medications. And I suffered.....terribly. It made it impossible for me to work, to go places, to fly, to travel.When I would see my gastro-doc, he and I would discuss IBS, but I never told him about the excruciating pain and yellow diarrhea......because I thought that ALL people with IBS had excruciating pain and yellow diarrhea!!After reading here, I started doing internet searches.....and I found loads of information about "Bile Salts Diarrhea." I called my sister, a medical transcriptionist for a group of GI doctors, and she said, "Oh, yes, you need to see your doctor about getting medication for that."All these past years......suffering......almost daily......needlessly.Makes me quite sad.I'm sorry you understand the agony, too, Wildflower. It's no picnic, is it?I definitely will take your advice and do some research on medications.Are you getting the relief you desire from taking "Questran?"This website has honestly provided me with the first hope I've had in years. I'm beginning to believe that I just might begin to live a normal life, again.Thanks for your advice and for sharing your story.D


----------



## spazzy

Hi, wildflowers.....Thanks for the info about Questran!I bet you were ecstatic when you finally discovered what was causing your pain and diarrhea!And even more ecstatic when you got a medication which actually works.I'm still stunned.......in a good way. All these years of pain and diarrhea and unbelievable suffereing.I wish I'd known this years ago....D


----------



## cherrypie09

I have IBS-D and also have been diagnosed with bile salt malabsorption, I had my gallbladder out 30 years ago but only started getting really bad cramps after eating 2 years ago, even though Ive had IBS-D for about 10years. I saw my gastroenterologist and he sent me for a special scan, and then said I dont absorb bile properley, he gave me some tablets called Cholestagel(cosevelem), I take 2 after breakfast and 2 after my evening meal and they really have helped. Still have the ibs-d though quite severely.


----------



## Lbrierley

I cant believe it could it really be whats wrong with me ?I had my Gall bladder out 5 years ago and have had cronic Diarrhea since it has taken over my life I dont go out because of it (well hardly).Doctors also didnt tell me this could happen I had IBS before i had my Gall Bladder out but nothing like it is now .So what should I do next? I would be really greatful for any advice. Thankyou much love Leanne xx


----------



## nogallbladder

I had my appendix and gall bladder removed 4 years ago. For 3 years I battled the yellowish acidic diarrhea. I have struggled with what I have determined to be "dumping syndrome". I am not a doctor so I can't be for sure, but from what I heard my specialist describe how bile salts would help, I deduced that it was dumping syndrome.links on dumping syndrome:http://www.mayoclinic.com/health/dumping-syndrome/DS00715http://www.cnn.com/HEALTH/library/dumping-syndrome/DS00715.htmlLast fall I met with a University gastroenterologist to determine what was causing the yellowing diarrhea. He believed that it could have also been Celiacs disease. After all of the testing (still paying the bills on it), it was determined I did not have that (thankfully). His recommendation was to use bile salts. He prescribed Colestipol. Colestipol has lessened my symptoms. My original prescription was for two tablets before bed, I suffered some from constipation, but it was still worth it. I decided to try just one tablet a day and that has worked better than the two. Although I still suffer from a sensitive stomach, I do not have the type of diarrhea I had before the Colestipol.I too wish I knew about the possible complications after a stomach surgery. I am just happy I found a doctor that recognizes it (as my surgeon and family practitioner were no help). I am a little confused on why my gastroenterologist never specifically came out and said you have dumping syndrome. Perhaps because it is more associated with gastric bypass... I now struggle to find a family practitioner that can understand what I am going through.In the end I know that my stomach is strongly affected by what I eat, I just struggle to figure out what works best. Carbs, sugars, and fats are bad with dumping syndrome. I am debating on if a dietitian would have any recommendations for me.I am interested in the calcium, I hope this can alleviate some of the symptoms. This information has been great, thank you everyone. It is good to finally know I am not the only one that has suffered after gall bladder removal.


----------



## mom_to_three

spazzy said:


> Hello,Been posting about a week or so, but been reading many posts here. Now I finally know what has been wrong with me these past years.I have something called "Bile Salts Diarrhea."No one ever told me that a percentage of people would suffer from this problem after gall bladder removal. Strangely, my gastroenterologist has never mentioned it, either.But I know that's what I have.....all the symptoms match mine.I now realize that there is medication for this type of diarrhea. What I've read, though, says it is not curable, and that I will probably have it for the rest of my life. But, with treatment, at least acidic, yellow diarrhea will not rule my life any longer!!Since starting with the Calcium, I've already seen a marked improvement. No cramping and pain, no diarrhea. Just slight spasms in the morning......so I may increase my dosage from 1/2 tablet to 1 tablet per meal.Also, I will make an appointment with my gastro-doc to talk about medications.I can't thank you enough for all the help. Truly, if I hadn't come here, posted, and checked out numerous other posts, I would probably NEVER have realized that "Bile Salts Diarrhea" is what I have suffered from for years.So, thank you, to the moderators, and to all the posters who responded to me.I see, for the first time in years and years, light at the end of the tunnel.I can hardly believe it......I am practically speechless.Gratefully,D


I wish I could figure it all out. My gastro Dr doesn't seem to know. My gallbladder was taken out 2 yrs ago. Since then I have had diarrhea daily along with lower left sided painful spasms. I'm dehydrating almost daily. I've been told by the gastro Dr that it's IBS-d, bile salt diarrhea and/or infection. I've tried the calcium pills, Questran, Pepto Bismol and Imodium. Nothing seems perfect. Imodium daily is the most helpful. Wish someone had answers. UGH


----------



## BQ

Mom to 3,Sometimes it takes a combination of things working together to achieve the best symptom management. Have you tried adding Calcium Carbonate to your regimen??Please read the 1st page of the "Linda's Calcium" thread that is pinned to the top of this Forum for the instructions on how to.


----------



## mom_to_three

BQ said:


> Mom to 3,Sometimes it takes a combination of things working together to achieve the best symptom management. Have you tried adding Calcium Carbonate to your regimen??Please read the 1st page of the "Linda's Calcium" thread that is pinned to the top of this Forum for the instructions on how to.


Yes I tried the calcium but it doesn't seem to work. You might be right though. Maybe the calcium/Imodium (?)Imodium seems to stop the cramping best.BTW, does anyone know how to get email notices on your posts? I can't seem to find that. Thanks


----------



## mom_to_three

spazzy said:


> Hello,Been posting about a week or so, but been reading many posts here. Now I finally know what has been wrong with me these past years.I have something called "Bile Salts Diarrhea."No one ever told me that a percentage of people would suffer from this problem after gall bladder removal. Strangely, my gastroenterologist has never mentioned it, either.But I know that's what I have.....all the symptoms match mine.I now realize that there is medication for this type of diarrhea. What I've read, though, says it is not curable, and that I will probably have it for the rest of my life. But, with treatment, at least acidic, yellow diarrhea will not rule my life any longer!!Since starting with the Calcium, I've already seen a marked improvement. No cramping and pain, no diarrhea. Just slight spasms in the morning......so I may increase my dosage from 1/2 tablet to 1 tablet per meal.Also, I will make an appointment with my gastro-doc to talk about medications.I can't thank you enough for all the help. Truly, if I hadn't come here, posted, and checked out numerous other posts, I would probably NEVER have realized that "Bile Salts Diarrhea" is what I have suffered from for years.So, thank you, to the moderators, and to all the posters who responded to me.I see, for the first time in years and years, light at the end of the tunnel.I can hardly believe it......I am practically speechless.Gratefully,D


Just finally got all my answers. It's been 2 yrs...I have bile salts D also. My Dr said that I should give Questran a try. I've tried it several times and just can't take it. If it's not a headache it's...rectal bleeding. I'm going back to Imodium. I had no problems on Imodium.


----------



## NancyCat

I was and still am amazed that only ONE website among all the major hospitals make mention of the possibility of GB removal causing D for the rest of your life. It was Brigham and Womans and just one sentence but its something. I am convinced that many drs, even GI's dont even KNOW the down side for many from GB removal. I have gallstones and needed abdominal surgery 10 years ago for a benign adrenal tumor. I had to BEG my surgeon as well as have an INFORMED gastro advocate for me to LEAVE my GB unless it was diseased. Thankfully he did, but it was a major fear that was even worse than the fear from the tumor.I belonged to this group for years under the name of NancyCat, but had to re register since changing email providers. I have been and continue to be very grateful to Jeff and the people who run and are on this site. It is indeed a God send and so helps to know you are not alone.


----------



## mom_to_three

milo the kitty said:


> I was and still am amazed that only ONE website among all the major hospitals make mention of the possibility of GB removal causing D for the rest of your life. It was Brigham and Womans and just one sentence but its something. I am convinced that many drs, even GI's dont even KNOW the down side for many from GB removal. I have gallstones and needed abdominal surgery 10 years ago for a benign adrenal tumor. I had to BEG my surgeon as well as have an INFORMED gastro advocate for me to LEAVE my GB unless it was diseased. Thankfully he did, but it was a major fear that was even worse than the fear from the tumor.I belonged to this group for years under the name of NancyCat, but had to re register since changing email providers. I have been and continue to be very grateful to Jeff and the people who run and are on this site. It is indeed a God send and so helps to know you are not alone.


You are very right. I just checked and read it. Why is that? I have talked to several dr's about it and they look at me like I'm from outer space. They say they've never heard of it. Very frustrating.


----------



## Trudyg

You must discuss this with others. So many are suffering silently, as you were, and you could give them hope. As soon as they mention gallbladder, say something. If they say they try not to eat fatty foods because it doesn't agree with them, say something. You don't have to go into detail "Oh, I had that, too, until I found this website with things to try......." I'm like an evangelist with this info, you'd be surprised how many people would love this info.


----------



## FormativeYears

Just a couple of shots in the dark, if anybody could answer a couple of burning questions:

1. Is it possible to have BSD without ever having surgery?

2. If so, what is the frequency of "that" kind of stool as opposed to normal D?

I ask because I have a feeling my condition may be complicated. I sometimes have diarrhea after heavy meals or spicy foods, and it's just loose stool, but every 1-2 weeks or so I will get these attacks... gurgling in my left side followed by a gradual buildup of pressure, and when I go it's this yellowish-brown, hot fluid. Cloudy, with a chance of undigested specks (lol). I basically have to wait for it all to make its way through, otherwise I'm running back and forth to the restroom.

At this point, I'm guessing it could be SIBO. The irregular flare ups fit the hypothesis of bacteria going through growth phases and then quieting down. But now I wonder if I just have a gall bladder issue?


----------



## sickofstomachproblems

I am so glad I found this site









I had my gallbladder removed about a month ago (I had a hyda scan and it was only working at 7%) and after the surgery my IBS increased significantly and when I went for my follow up visit I told her that I was feeling way worse then before the surgery. She, told me getting my gallbladder wasn't going to get rid of my IBS. I said you told me it was all connected and I would feel better. She said that we "hope" that it helps and you feel better. I was so mad, she lied to me and never even mentioned the Bile Salt Diarrhea. It was like ok I did my surgery got paid my money you deal with it. So it seems like it gets worse everyday and having to deal with that at work is not fun







not to mention the constant anti diarrheal that I have to take just to be in some comfort. It is making me miserable and very frustrated. I read about the calcium and I am got some today on my lunch break and I am hoping in a few days to see some type of result. Thanks for the information, I feel like there is hope that I can live with this without having to change my whole life and diet. Thank you again for all the information, I finally feel like there are others that can understand what I am going through.


----------



## carmentine

I have to say I was so happy to find this place...not so happy that all of you have had to endure this misery. This stuff is just the pits but you find ways to make due. If I had known now what that this was a possiblity I do not know if I would have had my GB out. I had slight issues before, more so with my IBS. But ever since my GB came out YIKES my health has slammed down hill. During my GB recovery I developed a pretty serious case of vertigo, diagnosed with Celiac, two different autoimmune disorders. The BSD would come and go. It was always very painful and make me nauseous as well. Now it is back with a vegenace. About a month ago I had a very severe case of Strep Throat ( I am 38) and was put on 4000MG a day for 10 days of amoxicillin. Ok so like the majority of you all I am sure, I have a very sensitive tummy and digestive system already. This wrecked havoc on the plumbing, and the BSD had been in major over drive. To the point I just lay on my bath floor and cry; it is hard to work this way. I am praying the calcium will help; I seriously cannot do this anymore. Thankfully I have found a tea that has blessedly help with the pain from the cramping. From The Republic of Tea's line of Be Well red tea's. It is Get Probiotic. http://www.republicoftea.com/get-probiotic---no+-18-herb-tea-for-digestive-health/p/V01070/.%C2


----------



## spazzy

Hi, all....

It has been quite a while since I visited my own thread here. I wanted to check in and say that I still have the Biliary Salts Diarrhea but that my gastro doctor put me on Colestipol, 1-2 daily, as needed. The only side effect is possible constipation, which I also dislike but when it occurs I taper off of the Colestipol a day or two.

It is a struggle to find a comfortable way to integrate this syndrome in with your daily life, that's for sure.

I now am open and honest about my GI struggles (often without going into a lot of detail, of course) and I do hope that people understand that it seems to strike at random, and that I may have to cancel plans at the last minute.

I don't know if anyone has talked much on the IBS web site forum about another issue that I struggle with which is definitely related to the days I have the yellow, acidic, bile diarrhea. Because going to the bathroom with diarrhea 6 or 7 or more times in a row causes so much pain and irritation, I use wet wipes instead of dry toilet paper. I found that the dry toilet paper, even the "softest, quilted variety," still irritated my already very tender "wipe area."

Well, using these wet wipes definitely is a godsend, but if not careful, another problem will arise. If I don't go to extra trouble to keep all of that area dry after using the wet wipes, then I just seem to develop an "adult case of diaper rash." I know that sounds funny, but I don't know of any other way to describe it. That area of skin becomes irritated, red, painful, itchy, and burns the next time I have bile diarrhea. So I have been using Balmex or Destinin ointment. I'm not sure that's a big help, though. It might be better to keep the area really, really dry instead of covering it all up with an ointment. The only good thing about using the ointments is that it keeps that area from burning and stinging the next time I have the bile diarrhea........and you all know how excruciating that can be!

Do any of you have that issue? Maybe it's just me, but I often have bile diarrhea multiple times within a half-hour period, and each time it is so acidic and painful. It's no wonder it irritates our delicate skin tissues around the anal area. Being bathed in biliary acid numerous times would irritate any skin, I would think. I just wish I knew how to alleviate all of the redness and irritation.

Anyway, I do get tired of dealing with these GI problems, but I have no choice. I know you guys understand. We are all trying to live our lives with this chronic problem.

I am glad we can at least discuss our frustrations, our successes, our pain, our medications, etc..........Keep on trying........there are medications that can help.


----------



## Lorelei56

I use just a drop of unscented lotion on tissue every time I use the bathroom. Makes cleaning easier and gentler. Then I use a wet tissue to clean off excess lotion. Complicated, but it works. Can't do it when I'm not at home, though. I'm a little sensitive to whatever they put in wet wipes, so I don't use them often.


----------



## spazzy

Lorelei56 said:


> I use just a drop of unscented lotion on tissue every time I use the bathroom. Makes cleaning easier and gentler. Then I use a wet tissue to clean off excess lotion. Complicated, but it works. Can't do it when I'm not at home, though. I'm a little sensitive to whatever they put in wet wipes, so I don't use them often.


Hi, Lorelei.....

Hey, that's a great idea, actually. I'll try that. Thanks! You know, I've tried the regular "Huggies" brand of wipes, but I don't like the regular wipes because of the smell and the perfume they add. I buy the "Huggies Baby Wipes for Sensitive Skin." I don't think they have any irritants, although I could be wrong about that. They don't seem to bother me, but they might indeed be a problem for you.

I think I'll buy some unscented lotion today. Thanks, again.


----------



## Indigodays

I wandered in here, found this post, and felt like I had found my people. I had my gallbladder out seven years ago, and have had this ever since. Strangely enough, soup is the most likely to set it off. I guess it's not substantial enough.

I have collected a few tricks along the way. First, I was on Welchol for five years, and they kept driving the price up (it's going generic, so I guess they figured they were going to get as much as they could before it did). Was around $150 a month. My gastroenterologist ended up dropping his private practice and moving into a hospital setting, so I wasn't sure what to do about refills at one point when I listened to a seminar by Dr. Michael Ruscio where he said that you could use resins like gugul in place of Welchol. So I started taking gugul/guggul, which is about a tenth of the price of Welchol, and whaddya know, I think it works better. That seminar is still available for sale here. I don't have any connection to it; I heard it live broadcast for free.

Fiber really helps a lot. I like those Metamucil cookies.

I stopped eating most meat. I think it may just be too fatty, but I seem to have a real hard time digesting it. Felt 1000x better not eating it, or eating lean fish once in awhile. I am okay with eggs, though I limit to a couple a week at most. Tried paleo for several years and just got more and more ill.

I like wet wipes as well, and I have no shame in using diaper rash cream. Found A&D to work better than some of the others. The smell is a bit intense. I don't need it so much anymore though.

Does anybody else get terrible headaches? Nothing seems to help them.


----------



## carolburns

It is very possible to have bile sAlt diarrhea without having your gallbladder removed. I am a classic case.... Have been suffering for decades with hot yellow burning caustic diarrhea and was getting no answers. Went from gastro dr to gastro dr and nothing they pave me worked....most of it made me worse. Till I found this site and I had to ask my primary dr ffor a script,....he's the one who gives it to me.....he knows how long I have suffered with this, 1985. My 30 yrs anniversary this yr. it has ruined my entire life....when I think back of how I raised 3 kids suffering like this it's a miracle. I only started the Questran about 5 yrs ago.....lately it hasn't been working as well either though........when my stool gets too hard I have horrible pain with that also.....Questran had caused me a semi normal life anyway.
What a curse


----------



## wook2000

Hi all, i currently have my gall bladder removed. Have been suffering from BSD, eating bulky food such as rice, oats will help as they food absorb the excessive bile before it can irritate the intestine linnings causing diarrhea.

I have also used calcium carbonate pills to a certain extend, however the calcium pills take a a while to take effect. What i have currently found the most effective is activated charcoal, you can purchase it from the normal health shops or iherb. Activated charcoal is normally taken for food poisoning or as a health supplement. I realized activated charcoal helps immediately with the burning sensation in the intestines and it helps dramatically reduce the trips to the toilet. I guess activated charcoal has a binding affinity to bile acids, it has even been used ïn ancient times for excessive bile excretions.

*1700 A.D.*

After the suppression of the sciences, first by Rome around 300 A.D. and then on through the Dark Ages, charcoal reemerged in the 1700s as a prescription for various conditions. Charcoal was often prescribed for bilious problems (excessive bile excretion). The use of charred wood was mentioned for the control of odors from gangrenous ulcers. (*CharcoalRemedies.com* p. 56-57)

Activated charcoal can be taken any time with out without food, i usually take it in the morning before breakfast and once before sleep. The dosage is around 250 mg each time. Best of all activated charcoal has none of the side effects of the other prescribes medication and is readily available. i have been testing activated charcoal with the food which causes immediate toilet trips such as rich hot soupy foods and its been working so far. Hope these information will help some one out there.


----------



## dengken

carmentine said:


> I have to say I was so happy to find this place...not so happy that all of you have had to endure this misery. This stuff is just the pits but you find ways to make due. If I had known now what that this was a possiblity I do not know if I would have had my GB out. I had slight issues before, more so with my IBS. But ever since my GB came out YIKES my health has slammed down hill. During my GB recovery I developed a pretty serious case of vertigo, diagnosed with Celiac, two different autoimmune disorders. The BSD would come and go. It was always very painful and make me nauseous as well. Now it is back with a vegenace. About a month ago I had a very severe case of Strep Throat ( I am 38) and was put on 4000MG a day for 10 days of amoxicillin. Ok so like the majority of you all I am sure, I have a very sensitive tummy and digestive system already. This wrecked havoc on the plumbing, and the BSD had been in major over drive. To the point I just lay on my bath floor and cry; it is hard to work this way. I am praying the calcium will help; I seriously cannot do this anymore. Thankfully I have found a tea that has blessedly help with the pain from the cramping. From The Republic of Tea's line of Be Well red tea's. It is Get Probiotic.


Yes, i am surfering this too, but i am not sure this way would help, the medicine would improve this problems!


----------

